# S13 ball joint replacement (1993 240sx)



## 240North60 (Aug 18, 2004)

Any Tips, tricks or any online how to's out there? I have the FSM but am looking for more info. Specifically how to remove and install the the ball joint in the Control Arm without removing the control arm and using a press.

Jason.

New 240sx owner
'93 HB


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I did one the other day.. but I just replaced the entire LCA...


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Here's what to do.
Removal
1.) Jack up car using the control arm, if you have 2 jacks then leave the one under the arm- if not use a jack stand (you'll need the jack later). Remove the tire.
2.) Remove the balljoint nut, you'll need a fairly large wrench for this (21mm?).
3.) Using a balljoint seperator seperate the ca from the knuckle. You can also use a 3LB hammer and bang on the area around the balljoint. Either way works.
4.) Remove the big cir clip that helps retain the balljoint in the arm.
5.) Put the jack under the balljoint (not directly under because it won't go anywhere!). Start to jack the car up slightly, NOT ALL THE WAY. You just want it to be solid for the next step.
6.) Take your hammer and bang the balljoint out of the ca, it usually takes me 3 swings. Try to hit it straight down and out, which sometimes is easier said than done.
Installation
1.) The best way to do this is to have the balljoint in the freezer (I put it in the night before), being very careful LIGHTLY heat the hole in the ca.
2.) Grab the balljoint and quickly push it into place, you will only need to lightly tap it into place, if at all.
3.) Install the grease fitting (if equipped), install the circlip and grease boot, fill with grease.
4.) Tighten the balljoint nut to secure it to the knuckle.
5.) Put the tire back on.

Your done


----------



## 240North60 (Aug 18, 2004)

jer28 said:


> Here's what to do.
> -snip-
> Installation
> 1.) The best way to do this is to have the balljoint in the freezer (I put it in the night before), being very careful LIGHTLY heat the hole in the ca.
> ...



I've heard of this method used on A1 chassis VW passenger side motor mounts to no avail, I hope my experiences working on Nissan's will be different...

how much heat? I have a mapp/oxy torch that shoud do?


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

That will be fine for heat. You don't even need it to be red hot (glowing). Just a little warm so as the metal expands.


----------

